# *snow plowing available*



## snjsnowremoval (Dec 28, 2010)

We have snow plowing available. We work with trucks, loaders, bobcats, and laborors for shoveling and salting. Anything in New Jersey along 95 corridor that needs any kind of snow removal please contact John at 443-616-4890. Thanks in advanced! Look forward to speaking with you!


----------



## snjsnowremoval (Dec 28, 2010)

We offer snow removal using truck, loaders, and bobcats contact John at 443-616-4890. Thanks


----------

